# Develop Preset Volume Knob plug-in



## Brad Snyder (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting plug-in concept I tripped across on another forum. Haven't tried it yet, so no comment.

http://www.knobroom.com/thefader/


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't know who is behind it, but "Knobroom" isn't a name I would have chosen!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 30, 2010)

Poor choice of name, but neat idea for a plug-in.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 30, 2010)

Though I've never understood people wanting to transfer Photoshop's awkward Edit &gt; Fade to Lightroom or try to make Lightroom's presets like Photoshop layers.


----------



## manko (Sep 30, 2010)

If the very first thing that comes to mind from the word knob is glans, it's you who has that dirty mind...

(I'm the author)


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 30, 2010)

Not if you're a native English speaker from the British Isles....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Manko, welcome to the forum!

In the UK, that term does tend to be a little more carefully used as many people are sensitive to such phrases, whether intentional or not.

Anyway, it's great to have another plug-in author aboard, and a very neat idea for a plug-in. I've heard a lot of people ask for a fade option for presets, so good to know your plug-in exists and we can point people in your direction.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the author's main emphasis is on developing a Midi based multi-controller for Lr's sliders. 
Those things have lots of 'knobs' hence......

Yes, Manko, welcome to the forums.

To be honest, while I'm quite familiar with the 'anatomical' sense of the word, it never crossed my mind in this context.


----------



## Graeme Brown (Sep 30, 2010)

That's because you're not British Brad .... 

Manko - that's an excellent idea for a preset!
Just tried it, works brilliantly. I love the way all the various sliders move as you adjust the master fader. Very cool.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 30, 2010)

I actually find controlling LR through a midi board much more interesting than the fade idea. There are now a couple of these around, though I can't wait until someone puts a virtual midi onto an iPad and hooks that up to Lightroom - though I'm not sure that'll be enough to make me want an iPad 

John


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my Thomann order to arrive. It got held up with an iPad accessory ironically John. When it does arrive, it'll have a Korg nanon kontrol with it. Look forward to playing with this.


----------

